# Circuito Integrado BCD a display 7 segmentos



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2010)

Viendo y considerando que busque por todos lados habidos y por haber, en post del foro y en la web...incluso diseñe miles de versiones diferentes de decodificadores integrados para pasar de código BCD a 7 segmentos...y no quiero darme por vencido...

ademas de haber preguntado en otros hilos que hablan el tema...sin obtener respuesta...

me dedique a crear un post en el que alguien me diga qué integrado (y estoy hablando de 1 sólo) me convierte el código BCD a 7 segmentos...completo!!!

por completo quiero que se entienda: de 0 - 9 y a - f

Ejemplo de integrados que no me sirvieron:
CD4511
74LS47

la verdad es que ya no sé qué más hacer...

saludos y gracias de antemano...


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 2, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...me dedique a crear un post en el que alguien me diga qué integrado (y estoy hablando de 1 sólo) me convierte el código BCD a 7 segmentos...completo!!!
> por completo quiero que se entienda: de 0 - 9 y a - f


 Desde la optica de la logica eso es una contradiccion --> El codigo BCD es de 0 a 9 solamente. 


> la verdad es que ya no sé qué más hacer...


Lo que estas buscando es un conversor de binario a 7 segmentos. El unico que me suena es el TDA4092. Pero es de 5bit a 7seg, es decir, entras con 5 bit y tenes salida para 2 displays.


----------



## Papusxxdd (Jun 2, 2010)

Fijate si te sirve el SN7448 te dejo el datashet que consegui.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2010)

si, es sobre entendido que la sigla BCD significa codigo binario decimal, por ende solo cubre los 10 digitos decimales...

lo que quise decir fueeeeeee...

que esos integrados tienen 4 entradas digitales binarias...lo cual produce los 16 códigos del 0 a la F y eso es lo q necesito...

gracias por sus respuestas...vamos a seguir investigando

sobre el pdf no me lo abre...dice que está dañado el archivo...pero lo busco en google...

saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola DJ DRACO

Tal vez te sirva el M192. lo busque por descripción en [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/ basado en la aseveración indicada por eduardo.

Aquí están las hojas de datos en formato PDF.

ó Por qué no lo haces como te menciono aquí ?.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hola-display-7-segmentos-13622/index3.html


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2010)

está muy bueno lo del integrado M192...

mi idea es un solo integrado q resuelva el tema...porque es para una consola de luces. es el indicador de qué secuencia está ejecutando el secuenciador.

necesito que muestre de 0 a 15 o de 1 a 16...como sea.

el TDA4092 se adapta bien y le sobran datos de salida.
el M192 es el mejor...pero 3 cosas:
1) se conseguira?
2) cuanto vale?
3) se consigue el display de 1y1/2 dígitos?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola DJ DRACO
1 y 1/2 dígitos quiere decir que uno de los 2 digitos solo se usa una parte de él.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2010)

sisi...eso lo se pero me sería de muchisima utilidad si existiera ese display...ya que es justo para el proceso y además es más pequeño que poner 2 displays y utilizar 1 y medio...

ese integrado es muy util para esta aplicación....espero conseguirlo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 2, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...
> 1) se conseguira?


Solo Dios sabe 


> 2) cuanto vale?


Fijate en la pagina de Electronica Liniers y vas a tener un precio de referencia.
Despues te vas a Radio Futuro y se lo encargas. No se deliran con el recargo (te termina saliendo menos que si lo compras directamente a BsAs por los gastos de envio) y algunas veces raras veces hasta mas barato .


> 3) se consigue el display de 1y1/2 dígitos?


Of course, pero es mas facil conseguir el medio digito solo. 
La unica ventaja es que agrega el signo +/- (mas monono que usar el segmento 'g' para el signo), pero si no vas a usar signo, da lo mismo que uses un display comun.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola DJ DRACO

Si requieres mostrar de 0 a 15 puedes utilizar un Display de 16 segmentos.
Más no se que tan Difícil sea conseguirlo o qué tan caro.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 2, 2010)

Si quieres una referencia aca en mexico anda como a 26 pesos, como 8 pesos de la argentina, aca se encuntra facilmente no se alla.

Saludos!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 3, 2010)

gracias a todos...toda la info es buena y útil.

en resumen:

*el circuito ya lo diseñe con el TDA4092 y 2 display 7 segmentos chiquitos.
*voy a averiguar de todos modos por el display de 16 dígitos...aunque es un desperdicio de tecnologia...jaja...pq con 2 display comunes lo hago.
*por otra parte el tema de conseguir el display de 1 y medio era para ahorrar espacio solamente...al igual que utilizar el M192 (16pin) contra el TDA4092 (20pin) es sólo ahorro de espacio.

saludos y gracias...posteo el circuito casi terminado de la consola...


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 3, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> *por otra parte el tema de conseguir el display de 1 y medio era para ahorrar espacio solamente...


 Por ese lado no ahorras nada, porque el medio digito ademas de los segmentos para formar el '1' tiene para formar los signos +/- y te ocupa el mismo espacio.
Lo unico que podes hacer es comprar digitos mas chicos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2010)

claro, por eso le meti 2 digitos completos pero de los pequeños...

ahi subi la imagen de la consola...casi lista..

obviamente esas son sólo las placas bases...todo el resto esta en el hilo sobre LX-800

pero a medida q pasa el tiempo le voy agregando mejoras...y ya no es la LX-800...ahora es la Draco 2.1

saludos.


----------



## conradoo (Jun 29, 2010)

che y el integrado 4511 ? no te sirve?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2011)

Vuelvo al tema...ahora con un tema que no está muy especificado en los datasheets...

Tengo un circuito con el 74LS47...pero resulta que ahora no consigo ese integrado, quiero usar el CD4511 que parece ser un reemplazo directo en todo sentido pero...

...las salidas del 74LS47 son negadas...y las del CD4511 no...entonces?

tengo que modificar el circuito...eso me da bronca :enfadado:


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 27, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Vuelvo al tema...ahora con un tema que no está muy especificado en los datasheets...
> 
> Tengo un circuito con el 74LS47...pero resulta que ahora no consigo ese integrado, quiero usar el CD4511 que parece ser un reemplazo directo en todo sentido pero...
> 
> ...



Usa el 74ls247, es igual al 7447 solo que se ve mejor el numero 6, se ve con el segmento A encendido, chauuuuuu


----------



## RobotronicaMexico (Ago 29, 2011)

Que tal amigo, estoy confundido, dices que es de BCD a 7 segmentos, luego dices que de 0 a 15 y en otras dices que de de 0 a F. si es este ultimo es un decodificador binario a hexadecimal de 4 bits. No conozco ninguno que haga eso, te recomiendo uses una memoria, la grabas con lo que necesites y listo. saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Los LS son de bajo consumo y shotcky dificiles de conseguir, algo que no has notado por no bajar un pdf de toda la linea ttl 7447 y 7448 uno para catodo común  y el otro para anoddo común

Los CD4511 son c-mos se alimenta hasta 15V hay otos como los 4513,4533, otros para manejo mutliplexado, hay una enorme varidedad, el tema que si buscas en internet, tienens que concoer el dispostivo y si no lo conoses estas sonado, esa es la parte mala de la web

En cambio en los manuales en papel impreso tenias un inidice con todos los dispostivos agrupados de diferenetes formas, por número, por funciones, una guia de selecctión ennonces podias ayunarte que es lo que hay 


Diritgite a la web de TI, ON, Fairchild, National, que ellos aquellos manuales que nos permitieron aprender y conocer, estan en pdf en sus repectivas web's texas TTL, ON TTL y C-MOS, al igual que farichild

Si no lamentablemente estas sonado


----------



## retrofit (Ago 30, 2011)

Decodificador HEX a 7 Segmentos. Creo que es esto lo que buscáis.
MC14495-1. Tiene las entradas ABCD y presenta en 7 segmentos desde 0 hasta F.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

En los manuales que sugeri esta todo eso y mas


----------

